# Tinctorius brasil with lump on the nose



## darren.rl (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi,
can anyone help me with advise on this sudden lump that appeared
overnight. i've had him for 8 months now and was 5-6 months old
when i first had them, a pair and never had any problems with him.
can it be treated ?
can't find any info on this and would be greatful for any advise.
Thanks Darren.


----------



## Nevermore (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm afraid I can't go into any details as I'm not an expert, but good advice would be to put it in quarantine and get it to a vet.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/16433-emergency-supportive-care.html

Also, there a couple of threads around describing problems like this, it seems that it could be fluid retension. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...ent/41970-inflated-lump-neck-please-help.html

Is the frog visibly hindered by the lump?


----------



## darren.rl (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply, nevermore..
I've read the thread inflated lump on throat before posting, but it's nothing like whats on that auratus. i was also hoping to see if theres another solution before going/if to the vets as one thing i do no is mostly once a frogs ill of some kind they die eventully, all the books and other info tell you this and 
that preventing is best so its 50/50 with it going the vets atm.
other than this strange lump the frog its self is in its usual state of activeness and eating ok.
Cheers anyway Darren.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Darren,

I have a female Oyapock that developed a bump on her head about six months ago and it has had no impact on her health or egg-laying. It wasn't in the same spot and not quite as large. If it's a bacterial cyst, I would imagine it might grow larger and look inflamed. If it's just a lump that it can live with, then it's just a cosmetic issue.

Good luck with this, Richard.


----------



## darren.rl (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Richard,

it don't seem to have got any bigger over night so hoping it stays that way 
and dissapears but thats good to here that not every problem frog means certain death.

Thanks for the info.
Darren.


----------

